# Tackle Twill Applique Cost Estimator



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Does anyone know of any cost estimator software that will handle the pricing of of the twill, cutting, and sewing. I the software I have seen only esimates, the sewing of the embroidery.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know what your embroidery software can do. What I would do with mine is quickly draw the shape, size it and apply a steil border or reduce the density and you'll have a zig-zag stitch. This will give you the stitch count. Do the math and you will have your sq. in. measurements for the twill.


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

My software gives me the stitch count, and I just figure the sq yard. I thought there might be a software program out there that do all the work for a lazy guy Thanks


----------

